# Size of a yeast cake?



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm planning on making yeast cakes from scratch unfortunetly the recipe that I found doesn't include a size, like oh say the size of a peanutbutter cookie or a hockey puck. 
I've never even seen a yeast cake so I know nothing. Any help is appreciated.

tia,
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Years ago, there were no packages of dry yeast, we had to buy it in the store, it was refrigerated, and it was in tiny squares, about 1 1/2' square, and wrapped in foil. I can still remember that yeasty taste. The Indians were not allowed to purchase it, because they would brew up Tulapai....a drink that would turn into an alcoholic beverage. How times have changed...it could also spoil easily as well. At least you can store the dry yeast and have it on hand.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Carla Emery's book says roll very thin and cut into 3" cakes for homemade yeast. Which probably would be close to a the old store bought as theirs wee just as tall as they were wide.

I tried this last summer but wasn't to successful. Would love to see your recipe!

Also I wouldn't fuss too much about having the perfect size. Yeast multiplies, as long as you get the approx amount it should work.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Pelenaka, Come on and share your recipe!!:bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Commercially fresh yeast cakes are available in two sizes, .6 oz and 2 oz. It is likely that there are also other sizes.


----------

